# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  بی نظمی (لطفا راهنمایی کنین)

## niloofar

من مهر ماه رفتم پیش 1 مشاور برام برنامه ریزی کرد برا هر ساعت وروزم برا 1 ماه ولی من نتونستم عمل کنم!!همیشه کارام واس دقیقه 90 میذارم :13: 
هر برنامه ای میریزم حتی 1 روز هم عمل نمیکنم تلویزیون و اینترنت و گردش همه ی وقتمو میگیره معتاد شدم
وقتی دست به کتاب میبرم فکرم جای دیگست بجز درس خوندن
از درس خوندن زود خسته میشم
کمکم کنید :32: بگید چیکار کنم مثل بقیه بتونم درس بخونم؟خودم برنامه بریزم یا برم پیش مشاور؟و اینکه تا الان واس کنکور چیز خاصی نخوندم.
آیا میتونم بخونم برسم؟ :31:

----------


## The Godfather

سلام
حرف های دل من رو شما زدی
واقعا من موندم چیکار کنم
همش 6 ماه دیگه مونده
و کلی کتاب!!!
من هم تا الان هیچی نخوندم و مشکلات شما رو دارم
نمیدونم چیکار کنم درس بخونم؟

----------


## haghft

من هم مثل شما هستم
اما این مقاله گزینه دو خیلی بهم کمک کرد.
توصیه می کنم شما هم بخونید
عنوان مقاله:
امروز همان فردای دیروژ!!!
http://8pic.ir/images/zu9nzrjyv86szizsyy3u.pdf

----------


## niloofar

هر کی میتونه نظر بده کمکم کنه توروخدا

----------


## eli

نمیدونم چی بگم ولی دوستم اینو بدون : هیچکس مث خودت تو رو نمیشناسه...... :22:

----------


## haghft

> نمیدونم چی بگم ولی دوستم اینو بدون : هیچکس مث خودت تو رو نمیشناسه......


واقعا چه دوست دانشمند و با استعدادی داری.خوش به حالت

ببین نیلو تا خودت نخوای نمیشه.

----------


## shjafari92

> من مهر ماه رفتم پیش 1 مشاور برام برنامه ریزی کرد برا هر ساعت وروزم برا 1 ماه ولی من نتونستم عمل کنم!!همیشه کارام واس دقیقه 90 میذارم
> هر برنامه ای میریزم حتی 1 روز هم عمل نمیکنم تلویزیون و اینترنت و گردش همه ی وقتمو میگیره معتاد شدم
> وقتی دست به کتاب میبرم فکرم جای دیگست بجز درس خوندن
> از درس خوندن زود خسته میشم
> کمکم کنیدبگید چیکار کنم مثل بقیه بتونم درس بخونم؟خودم برنامه بریزم یا برم پیش مشاور؟و اینکه تا الان واس کنکور چیز خاصی نخوندم.
> آیا میتونم بخونم برسم؟


سلام فکرمیکنم مشکل شما مشکل خیلیا باشه
همیشه بینظمی راحت تر بوده طبق قانون دوم ترمودینامیک!آنتروپی(بی نظمی)عامل خودبخودیست اما این قانون نباید مارو تسخیر خودش کنه بلکه ماباید این قانون رو تسخیر خودمون کنیم خداوند میفرماید:وسخرنالکم....درصور  ی که ما شنا بلد باشیم یا با کشتی وارد دریا بشیم دریا تسخیر ماست وگرنه غرق میشیم...!اگه خودمون رو به حال خودمون رها کنیم هی میریم دنبال اینترنت و تلویزیون و.....و اینطور میشه که ما بی نظم میشیم  


یه پیشنهاد دارم واست:بشین ی جای آروم و از خودت یه سری سوال بپرس و به سوالات با دقت ج بده...هدفت رو در نظر بگیر در مقابل تلاش خودتو ببین
یا به اندازه تلاشت آرزو کن....یا به اندازه آرزوت تلاش کن....
حالا مسئله اینجاست:شما میگی اینارو قبول دارم ...برنامه ریزی دارم....اما بهشون عمل نمیکنم  خب چرا؟چون باور نداری   قبول کن خودتو و آرزوتو باور نداری بعد اون آرزو برات دور میشه ...نگران میشی....من بهت میگم نگران نباش حتی اگه فکرم میکنی عقبی   میرسی مطمئن باش...

یه پیشنهاد دارم واست:2روز فقط 2روز چیزایی که میگی بهشون معتاد شدی رو بگذار کنار میدونم سخته اما تحمل کن بخاطر روز اعلام نتاییج که استرس داری واسه نتیجت تحمل کن

تو این 2روز وقتی خواستی درس بخونی با خودت بگو من الآن فرضا میخوام 2ساعت شیمی بخونم مبحث فلان از صفحه فلان تا صفحه فلان...بعداز اینکه واسه خودت مشخص کردی که چی میخوای بخونی یه برگه بگذار کنار دستت و بسم الله بگو و شروع کن تا اونجایی که میتونی با تمام تمرکز...  یهو وسط درس یه فکر مزاحم میاد تو ذهنت اون فکرو تو همون برگه ای که کنار دستت گذاشتی بنویس(آره واقعا بنویس)و یه تیک بزن کنارش به این معنی که بعد درس بش فکر میکنی و الان وقتش نیست!!با خودت اینارو بگو حتی اگه تو این2ساعت برگه پر شد اشکال نداره مهم اینه که تو این 2روز با این کار یاد میگیری افکارت رو مدیریت کنی بــــــــــــــــاور کن


سخته امـــا ببینم چکار میکنی...نگران این هم نباش که عقبی از این به بعد تو میخوای درست پیش بری و مطمئن باش میرسی عاشقانه درس بخون از درس خوندنت لذت ببر گفتنی ها رو گفتیم و شنیدیم از این به بعد خودتی و خودت و وجدانت....تلاش تلاش تلاش....آرزو میکنم موفق بشی.....

----------


## niloofar

بی نهایت ممنونم از shjafari و بقیه دوستان حرفاتون از 1 طرف آرومم کرد از 1 طرف هم بیدارم کرد سعی خودمو میکنم امیدوارم بتونم از عهده ی تنبلیم و دقیقه ی 90 دیم بر بیام :22: 
بازم اگه پیشنهاد راه حلی چیزی داشتین من با گوش شنوا حاضر به شنیدن راهنمایی هاتون هستم

----------


## kourosh khan

از گفته همه دوستام ممنونم...شما باید خودتونو ملزم به خوندن کنیداگه علاقه دارین به ادامه تحصیل خودتونو مجسم کنید تو رشته مورد علاقه تون و در دانشگاهی که همیشه آرزوشو داشتین دارین درس میخونین...بهتون انگیزه بالایی میده..
تو خلوت به همه چیتون فکر کنین برای آینده تون برنامه ریزی کنید...اگه علاقه دارین بسم ا... ببینید چی میخواین و برای زندگی که فرصت تکرارشو ندارین چاره یی بیندیشید

----------


## kourosh khan

> از گفته همه دوستام ممنونم...شما باید خودتونو ملزم به خوندن کنیداگه علاقه دارین به ادامه تحصیل خودتونو مجسم کنید تو رشته مورد علاقه تون و در دانشگاهی که همیشه آرزوشو داشتین دارین درس میخونین...بهتون انگیزه بالایی میده..
> تو خلوت به همه چیتون فکر کنین برای آینده تون برنامه ریزی کنید...اگه علاقه دارین بسم ا... ببینید چی میخواین و برای زندگی که فرصت تکرارشو ندارین چاره یی بیندیشید


شما میگین با برنامه مشاورم پیش نرفتم دلیلش یا غیر استاندارد بودن برنامه س یا تنبلی شما.یاشاید واقعا علاقه نداشته باشین به تحصیل....اینم درآخر میگم چون سوال شما سوال خیلی از ما ایرانیاس.اگرم نمیتونی یا حوصله فکر کردن به آینده تو نداری سوالای زیر رو از خودت بپرس کمکت میکنه....
1-اگر به ده سال قبلتون برگردی بازم میخوای همین شخص امروز بشین؟یا تغییر میکنین؟
2-اگر یه بچه ده ساله بودین به شخص الانتون به عنوان یک الگو نگاه میکردین؟بهش غبطه میخوردین؟

----------


## niloofar

سوال های سختی بودم نمیتونم به این سوال ها به سادگی جواب بدم ولی سول هاتون ناراحتم کرد :27: 
فکر کنم جواب سوالاتون منفی هست
من میخوام همه چیرو تغییر بدم وضعیت فعلی مو دوست ندارم
اصلا دوست ندارم :31:  احساس خوشبختی نمیکنم
korosh khan

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

سلام. اصلا جای نگرانی نیست. با برنامه ی دقیق و هدفدار و روحیه و امید به راحتی میتونید موفق بشید. به خدا توکل کنید و درس ها رو با هدفهای والاتر از کنکور مطالعه کنید.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

احساس خوشبختی نمیکنید...؟؟
یعنی خدای بزرگ که دارید ، سلامتی که دارید، وقتی که دارید ، توان و انرژی نهفته ای که دارید ، استعدادی که دارید ، و ... خوشبختی نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdi

ازهمگی ممنونم بابت مشاوره هاوحرفاتون منم روحیه گرفتم .همه حرفاروزدن وروش هارو هم گفتن بچه ها وبه نظرم همه این مشکلو دارن ونمیتونن طوری که دوس دارن بخونن!این 6ماه باقی مونده روباید سخت بخونیم خصوصامافارغ التحصیل ها!انشاالله به تموم آرزوهامون برسیم .موفق باشید

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ازهمگی ممنونم بابت مشاوره هاوحرفاتون منم روحیه گرفتم .همه حرفاروزدن وروش هارو هم گفتن بچه ها وبه نظرم همه این مشکلو دارن ونمیتونن طوری که دوس دارن بخونن!این 6ماه باقی مونده روباید سخت بخونیم خصوصامافارغ التحصیل ها!انشاالله به تموم آرزوهامون برسیم .موفق باشید


انشاالله.

----------


## kourosh khan

> سوال های سختی بودم نمیتونم به این سوال ها به سادگی جواب بدم ولی سول هاتون ناراحتم کرد
> فکر کنم جواب سوالاتون منفی هست
> من میخوام همه چیرو تغییر بدم وضعیت فعلی مو دوست ندارم
> اصلا دوست ندارم احساس خوشبختی نمیکنم
> korosh khan


من این حرفارو نزدم شما دلسرد شین برعکس میخواستم به خودتون بیاین..هیچکدوممون از وضع موجود راضی نیستیم که این نمود خوبیه برای پیشرفت

----------


## kourosh khan

> سوال های سختی بودم نمیتونم به این سوال ها به سادگی جواب بدم ولی سول هاتون ناراحتم کرد
> فکر کنم جواب سوالاتون منفی هست
> من میخوام همه چیرو تغییر بدم وضعیت فعلی مو دوست ندارم
> اصلا دوست ندارم احساس خوشبختی نمیکنم
> korosh khan


یه خرده داریم از بحث درس دور میشیم..ناراضی بودن از شرایط موجود کمک میکنه شرایط رو بهتر کنیم.کلا قناعت چیز خوبی نیست..چون جلوی پیشرفت رو میگیره.همیشه دنبال بهترین ها باشین چون لایقشین.یعنی همه مون لایقشیم...

----------


## kourosh khan

> سوال های سختی بودم نمیتونم به این سوال ها به سادگی جواب بدم ولی سول هاتون ناراحتم کرد
> فکر کنم جواب سوالاتون منفی هست
> من میخوام همه چیرو تغییر بدم وضعیت فعلی مو دوست ندارم
> اصلا دوست ندارم احساس خوشبختی نمیکنم
> korosh khan


احساس خوشبختی م نسبیه.یکی وقتی کنکور قبول نمیشه احساس میکنه دنیا تموم شده یکیم وقتی باباش بجای پژو پارس واسش پراید میخره احساس پوچی میکنه...یکیم دنبال اینه چه جور میشه برای جامعه و کشورش مثمر ثمر باشه...
چارلی چاپلین میگه خوشبختی چیزی نیست جز فاصله این بدبختی تا بدبختی دیگر

----------

